# competition bows poll for (another contest)



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

here is the competition bows poll.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

man that was hard but i went with the the blue hoyt in the end hope it wins


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i had to go with Rory/MO's black Hoyt. i really like the black.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the polls.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

when do you guys think we should end the poll?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

y is my bow in this poll i posted my hunting bow?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I posted both my bows, too. I don't really care that he picked my hunting bow for the poll.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Jrmysell"s is sweet but thats kinda cause 1 its FFA and 2 its different for sure!!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> Jrmysell"s is sweet but thats kinda cause 1 its FFA and 2 its different for sure!!!


Thanks. You in FFA? I voted for BIGBC's Hoyt


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheers for all the votes guys =]


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Heres the pics from the other thread to help people decide -

Master Hunter










BIGBC










archerykid12










jrmysell










Rory/MO










bowboy0










teabags










sorry if Ive mixed anyones up


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for posting those pictures i haven't figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> thanks for posting those pictures i haven't figured out how to do that yet.


I use a Photobucket account, gives you more leaniancy on how you use the images. I used to use Imageshack.us but because its US based I got a pretty bad connection. Both are free services :darkbeer:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

do you think we should end the contest at ten votes?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> do you think we should end the contest at ten votes?


Do u mean 1st one to reach ten ? cause mine just did (thanks guys).
Your not really gonna be able to stop people voting are u ?
I guess it ends when it drops out of the forum.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i guess your right.


----------

